# Tiny cut on inner Labia HELP LOTS OF PAIN??????



## jusswondering13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey so I am 15 and went to climb in the tub and fell on my crotch well it hurt when I fell two nights ago but I didn't think anything about it until yesterday when I woke up and went to pee and it burned so i took a hand mirror and look down there was a small cut on my inner labia.... so yesterday I took a warm bath and soaked a while it helped some but after I got out I dabbed the area with a dry rag and saw a small amount of pink blood. So today I looked again down there and i read on line that cuts down there when there healing tend to look and heal Like when you cut your mouth. So today around the cut is like white looking stuff... I read online that was normal it is how it heals. Is it???

What should i do??? It has been 3 days now and it hurts soo much what do i do?? Should i just leave it alone and let it heal by it self or what?? Has this happened to any of you?? How long does it take to heal? Please help I'm desperate!!! It burns when i pee so much will the urine make it get infected?? Also what should I do about it??

I have put a pad on to keep my underwear from irritating it what else should I do? HELP PLEASE!! : (


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Try some hydrogen peroxide and Neosporin or Polysporin to prevent infection. If it's bleeding enough to require a pad and you are still bleeding from it three days out, you need to see a health care professional.

What you read online is, in part, correct: vaginal tissue, just like the tissue in your mouth, is kind of always moist (and also harbors a lot of bacteria).

I just have to add this, and PLEASE forgive me if I am way off the mark--if this cut is a self-inflicted wound, please pursue some kind of help...talk to a trusted family member, school counselor, clergy, somebody OTHER than another 15 year old girl. Cutting is a very, very hard habit to break and can be extremely dangerous. Again, I am sorry to have made this assumption...I am just not too sure about getting a laceration this easily getting into the tub.

Intercourse without enough lubrication can cause trauma to the tissue as well.

Good luck and speedy healing.


----------



## jusswondering13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay well its not bleeding anymore it only started when i got out of the tub which i think was because the water washed the scab off.... And im wearing a pad so it does not rub on my underwear...

AND NO I DO NOT CUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why on EARTH would ANYONE cut down there??? And when i fell i had fallen onto the metal thingy that the shower door slides across!!!! AND NO I HAVE NEVER WILL CUT!!! SERIOUSLY THE PAIN IN THT AREA IS UNBEARABLE!!! : / Its not even an inch and it hurts soo much so yeah why in the sam hell would i do tht? excuse my french but yeah i get tht apparently tht could be an option since im 15 but yeah i dont cut so yeah anyways Thx!! : )

So will peroxide help?? Thank you for your help I appreciate it


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I wouldnt do peroxide. I would do something like polysporin. Peroxide will dry out and irritate the tissues farther. Put a salty water compress on it 2-3 times a day to help it heal. Sorry about the previous poster. We are all a bunch of moms, and some of us worry about stuff like that. I believe you, especially if you fell on the shower door track. Ouch.


----------



## jusswondering13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Its okay!!! Yeah its looking a little better now I believe it is almost healed... so if i mix salt and water and use a q-tip and dab on it will that help it heal?? Isn't that going to burn like mad tho? : ( Ouch!


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

It shouldnt burn. Mix about 1 tsp salt in 1 cup of water, and dab it on with a cotton ball.


----------



## jusswondering13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay I will try that!! Is there anything that will help it heal faster?????


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

The Polysporin should help it heal faster. Like any cut, air circulating around it could also help--maybe you could sleep without underwear if you felt comfortable doing so.

I am a teacher and have worked with more kids than I could count who cut themselves all over the place...and know many adults who do so, as well...it's not just limited to teens by any means. However, like I said upthread, I certainly apologize if what I said caused offense.

Hope it's doing better today.


----------



## jusswondering13 (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't have any polysperion is there anything else i could use?

And its okay haha it didnt really offend me as much as it irritated me that someone would think just because I am 15 that I cut... That's all but it is okay haha


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Polysporin, Neosporin, any kind of anti-bacterial ointment (generic is exactly the same) is available at The Dollar Store or Dollar Tree, if you happen to have one around you.


----------



## jusswondering13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Will baby ointment work? I have that... it is feeling somewhat better it just starts hurting more when I pee : / But i have found a way to ease the pain I have starting pouring cold water down there while I am urinating it helps a lot!!!  Does anyone know of any other ways that might help it heal faster?


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Just time. It takes time for these areas to heal. Watch for signs of infection. If it gets really red/dark beyond the edges of the cut or feels really hot, or smells foul or funny, go to the doctor. Polysporin would really be best because there is an antibiotic in there. But baby cream might protect it a bit when you urinate.


----------

